# Perch are on fire!!!!



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

3.5 miles out of anchor point same thing only thing different were goldies for bait didn't matter 5 man limit 2.5 hrs


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Good job, dumb question; where is anchor point located? Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Giddy up! Sounds like perch are finally starting up!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I thought Canada caught all the perch?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I think Huron but I could be wrong


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

No anchor point is just east of Toledo


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Anchor Point is South of the Toledo Water intake


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Fireline91 said:


> 3.5 miles out of anchor point same thing only thing different were goldies for bait didn't matter 5 man limit 2.5 hrs


what did they weigh??


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

boatnut said:


> what did they weigh??


Mike, anything going around the islands yet.......? Thx...AH2


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

28 pounds today


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Anchor point is Huron.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

9Left said:


> Anchor point is Huron.


No where near Huron. It's a marina on Ward's canal. Extreme Western Basin.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just west of Reno beach. Look it up on google


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Not Wards Canal but Cooley Canal. Wards Canal goes by Metzger Marsh


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Doh! I always get them reversed... they both have a Meinkes too! LOL!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Now we will be accused of blowing up a fishing spot.


----------



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

Fireline91 said:


> 3.5 miles out of anchor point same thing only thing different were goldies for bait didn't matter 5 man limit 2.5 hrs


 Is the water starting to clear up out there?


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably going to be dirty after this ne wind today


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Finally, I was trying to obtain info on the location. Funny how people take possession of "spots" on the lake. Not everyone will want to make the drive, or can!!!!


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not a secret fish are always around that area just need the water to be cleaner


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Hopefully they will start firing more east.


----------



## shotguner 61 (Sep 30, 2014)

Fireline91 said:


> No anchor point is just east of Toledo


Is there a ramp there?


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes couple of the one is free other 5 dollars


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Fireline91 said:


> 28 pounds today


My, My.... 28lb for 5 is good? Things sure have changed!


----------



## Fireline91 (Jul 13, 2012)

From not finding perch to catching them is good and I keep only 7.5inch or better


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Fireline91 said:


> From not finding perch to catching them is good and I keep only 7.5inch or better


5.5 lbs of lake erie perch sounds good! I just want a sandwich....


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Fireline91 said:


> 3.5 miles out of anchor point same thing only thing different were goldies for bait didn't matter 5 man limit 2.5 hrs


Nice Job on the haul last week. Were you out just to the NW of the intake? What depth were ya fishing in 18?

Thanks


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished a half mile south of the Outer Light tonight. Caught 75 in about 4 hours. Nothing really big, but they'll taste good!! Hoping to get out again later this week and try some of our favorite buoys along the shipping channel.


----------

